# boer doe? purebred?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Is she a purebred? I am thinking so


She is nice and pregnant

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Without papers it is impossible to tell. But it is very possible. Is she a sale barn doe?
What does the red marking mean?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes it is from a auction 
I hope she is she does look like a boer


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Any work you have done to start off clean can be undone with just a single purchase from an auction. Worst place to buy any animal from.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes i do know that but i look on craigslist daily no joke

I cannot find anything on here mostly bucks but its all flippers 

So its hard to find stuff local...
Ive looked on washington craigslist and oh my god theres so much selection and lots for sale you guys have better selection


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree. She looks nice, but may you should look into purchasing from a breeder? That way you can have less of a risk with diseases as most responsible breeders test. Not all goats for sale in an area is on craigslist. Consider looking on facebook or on google for breeders' websites.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

feed stores usually have a bulletin board. well worth an outta town trip to pick some up rather then bring something back to your farm that is going to infect your entire farm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you may be getting something you do not want.

Where are you from?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I am in British columbia

My feed store only has 1 card and they do not test nor are they a breeder
I am on 4 facebook groups
And i do google i just cannot find anything


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya thats a tough spot to be in. Might I suggest a quarantine pen well away from your other goats then. Well worth the extra effort to do bio screen tests on them before allowing them into your own herd.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah i do have a quratine house they are kept seperate 
And i will move them over when im comfortable

Btw the goat prices here are skyrocket little bucks start at 280 at the auction


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol you need to come to the states and smuggle some back over the boarder!!! Actually, dont do that. Get it big trouble


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

LOL i know right

They are way better nicer looking goats in the states


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i may actully import a buck from the states i am looking for a dappled boer.
or i get one shipped from another province but thats big bucks so is importing

here everyone goes to the auction so its like the number 1 place to buy and sell
i try not to buy but if there is something i really like i will buy it but i look at it well and watch it for a bit to see how it acts and stuff


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What about northern washington breeders.....
Nancy on this list is one and also there is Friday Creek. We just bought a boer doe from them. Beautiful kid.

You could buy from Wash state...right?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes but not does it very expensive 
Bucks i can bring but still 400-500 dollars of fees and other costs needed to bring over plus i have to pay in US dollars


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> What about northern washington breeders.....
> Nancy on this list is one and also there is Friday Creek. We just bought a boer doe from them. Beautiful kid.
> 
> You could buy from Wash state...right?


 Yes Friday Creek breeds dapples, I believe they had the first dapple to be ennobled ever.


----------

